# I wish you Uber drivers would stop



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

putting people's bags in the truck for them on Uber x. These passengers are becoming dependent. And for in Ohio 62 cent per mile and 9 cent per minute and no tip does not give me any reason to get out of my car and go out of my way. Put ur own bag in my truck


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I do it so they dont jack up my bumper or slam my trunk as if its some kind of strength tester at a carnival.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

I wish you would come detail my rear bumper and get out the gouges and remove the scuff marks from my bumper.


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I do it so they dont jack up my bumper or slam my trunk as if its some kind of strength tester at a carnival.


LOL! Trueeee this is very true lol but when I'm sitting in my car they go around to my truck drop their bag off and hop in the backseat and then stare at me as if I am just supposed to go put their bag in my truck I get a bit annoyed lol. I never do it lol


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Anonymously said:


> 62 cent per minute


damn must be nice we get 13 cent per minute here


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

NCHeel said:


> I wish you would come detail my rear bumper and get out the gouges and remove the scuff marks from my bumper.


lol mostly I Monitor the process but I am not breaking my back for your anybody's bag. I used to throw bags for the airlines years ago done with that lol


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Anonymously said:


> I'm sitting in my car they go around to my truck drop their bag off


Guess you need a remote trunk button.


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

NCHeel said:


> Guess you need a remote trunk button.


 Oh I do that's kind of the point as to why I get a bit annoyed when they expect me to put their bag in my trunk. I only do it for my select riders



paulmsr said:


> damn must be nice we get 13 cent per minute here


Sorry just made the correction it's 62 cent per mile lol 9 cent per minute. Very cheap


----------



## CPUberMan (Jul 31, 2017)

I do it. Mostly because it the customer service in me. Gets me out of the car for a second. I don't see why you wouldn't. Doesn't take much more time.

Plus makes a tip more likely. But I am only 59 trips in thus far.


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

Understandable I used to do it all the time when I first started then I was like why?? Lol after almost 2000 trips and probably 50 tips I stopped going out of my way. My rating is 4.91 because I'm an awesome guy but break ur own back! lol


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Anonymously said:


> LOL! Trueeee this is very true lol but when I'm sitting in my car they go around to my truck drop their bag off and hop in the backseat and then stare at me as if I am just supposed to go put their bag in my truck I get a bit annoyed lol. I never do it lol


Simple. Just drive off!


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

I would put these PAX-holes in the trunk as well to keep them from SLAMMING MY DAMN DOOR. LOL


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Every thing the responses above stated.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't want them stealing my stuff out of my trunk. I have a rather nice first aid kit in there as well as a nice toolkit and mini-shovel.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I don't want them stealing my stuff out of my trunk. I have a rather nice first aid kit in there as well as a nice toolkit and mini-shovel.


Jeez...

Where's a cop when u need them...8O

Rakos


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I do it fairly often. I have a back issue and need to get out and move my back occasionally. If my back is really bad I just hit the trunk release button and let the pax do it.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I don't want them stealing my stuff out of my trunk. I have a rather nice first aid kit in there as well as a nice toolkit and mini-shovel.


This. Also, gives you a chance to move around a bit, not scuff up your bumper, random ass pax jack assery, remind pax about forgetting luggage, screening, etc etc

If your too old to do this, keep your geritol butt at home, not in the staging lot.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't want people screwing up my trunk or when it's a lot of luggage taking forever to fit the stuff in. I now my car better then they do and know how to fit stuff . Also I still do pretty well on tips , like to at least get the blood flowing to the legs a bit , and check the back seat to make sure they didn't forget anything or make a mess .
I also have an automatic opening and closing rear door and whenever someone else does it they force it open and close and I'm sure that's not great for it
I think it's pretty lazy of anyone not getting out to help with luggage, already a crazy lazy job might as well get a little activity to the body


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

90% of my pax cannot figure out how to open the trunk. (CR-V)
Sometimes, they think it's ok to bring their suitcase in the back and PUT IT ON MY SEAT! (WTF?!)
I will happily open the trunk!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I do it so they dont jack up my bumper or slam my trunk as if its some kind of strength tester at a carnival.


This!!! Could not have said it any better my friend.


----------



## AALVINN (Aug 5, 2017)

Anonymously said:


> putting people's bags in the truck for them on Uber x. These passengers are becoming dependent. And for in Ohio 62 cent per mile and 9 cent per minute and no tip does not give me any reason to get out of my car and go out of my way. Put ur own bag in my truck[/QUOTES





Anonymously said:


> putting people's bags in the truck for them on Uber x. These passengers are becoming dependent. And for in Ohio 62 cent per mile and 9 cent per minute and no tip does not give me any reason to get out of my car and go out of my way. Put ur own bag in my truck


why not provide a little service, gets you out of the car, every no and then . Along with your friendly greeting , it just might make someone day a little better.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Isn't it the funniest thing how pax slam your car door and trunk then smears their greasy fingers all over your door handles and glass but they don't dare do those things to their own car? When I'm driving down the road or through a parking lot, I can tell with which cars are Uber drivers and which are not by just looking at the finger print smears on the door handles and glass.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Anonymously said:


> putting people's bags in the truck for them on Uber x. These passengers are becoming dependent. And for in Ohio 62 cent per mile and 9 cent per minute and no tip does not give me any reason to get out of my car and go out of my way. Put ur own bag in my truck


I not only load & unload bags....I also open doors when possible. Try it and you might better your tips.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

I do it for two reasons:
1. It makes a difference in tips. Not always of course, but it does.
2. My hatchback is power operated, and I absolutely HATE when pax yank on it manually!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i do it to save scratches on my bumper like steve said. my problem is people thinking im going to pick them up in their house or store. i have had women say , oh there is more inside. wtf?


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

I love when they think that my car trunk has a remote open system. Sorry sweetie, grab the left handle and pull.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I love when they think that my car trunk has a remote open system. Sorry sweetie, grab the left handle and pull.


Same here. "Can you pop the trunk?" As a matter of fact, no I can not (not from inside).

And actually, unless there's a lot of stuff, I'd rather just put it in the back seat anyway. Often, airport runs have just one passenger with one bag and it fits nicely upright on the backseat floor behind me and it's a lot quicker than messing with the hatch.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Same here. "Can you pop the trunk?" As a matter of fact, no I can not (not from inside).
> 
> And actually, unless there's a lot of stuff, I'd rather just put it in the back seat anyway. Often, airport runs have just one passenger with one bag and it fits nicely upright on the backseat floor behind me and it's a lot quicker than messing with the hatch.


Disagree! I would rather have dirty suitcases with hard wheels in my trunk than trashing my leather interior.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Anonymously said:


> putting people's bags in the truck for them on Uber x. These passengers are becoming dependent. And for in Ohio 62 cent per mile and 9 cent per minute and no tip does not give me any reason to get out of my car and go out of my way. Put ur own bag in my truck


I don't know how ubering at 62cent and 9 cent per min is even feasible? What's gas prices in Ohio?....free?


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Disagree! I would rather have dirty suitcases with hard wheels in my trunk than trashing my leather interior.


I agree, but you misunderstood my post. No suitcases ever go on the actual seat. They sit on the floor behind me, upright with the wheels on the floor. Most bags fit perfectly there. And I put them there and take them out so the pax can't abuse my upholstery. Occasionally, a gigantic suitcase doesn't fit there so it goes in the trunk.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

AllGold said:


> I agree, but you misunderstood my post. No suitcases ever go on the actual seat. They sit on the floor behind me, upright with the wheels on the floor. Most bags fit perfectly there. And I put them there and take them out so the pax can't abuse my upholstery. Occasionally, a gigantic suitcase doesn't fit there so it goes in the trunk.


OK. I still prefer as much as possible goes in the trunk. The pax would go there too if there was a seat belt there.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I happen to just help anyway, makes it easier for both the pax and me, by the time the trunk is open they usually throw their luggage in themselves anyway

My main reason for helping is I have a Prius and I don't have an in-cab trunk button (no Prius does), the button is hidden right above the license plate and many people miss it, I have had a few though that when I see my pax approaching, I'll undo my seatbelt and by that time my trunk is already open and they are already putting their bags in

I have had a few (and this gets on my nerves), where I see nobody approaching and all of a sudden I hear someone slap my spoiler and scream "*pop the trunk*", I get out hiding my annoyance and go to open the trunk and they say "Oh sorry, you didn't have to get out, I just needed you to pop the trunk for me" and I have to explain I can't do so without getting out


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

uberRog said:


> I do it for two reasons:
> 1. It makes a difference in tips. Not always of course, but it does.
> 2. My hatchback is power operated, and I absolutely HATE when pax yank on it manually!


Have a sign "do not yank"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

In defense of the pax, think about it from their perspective: how are they supposed to remember how the trunk opens on every single make and model of car? I do have a release button inside the car, but there is also a hidden molded rubber one right above the license plate.

I just think getting out and moving around is good for you anyway. Recently a fellow driver I was chatting with voiced the concern of someone hopping in and driving off while you leave your engine running and driver door slightly open to walk to the trunk. Sure I get that concern, and it's something to keep an eye out for, but it's unlikely at the airport in Madison WI.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Have a sign "do not yank"


I did make a sign to that effect, but they still did it! I just make it my priority to get out and try to beat them to it!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I get out and help with luggage because it is usually an airport run which is a decent fare. However, I have been duped in to helping with luggage only to find out they are actually going to the bus depot....minimum fare.. THAT blows.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

NCHeel said:


> Guess you need a remote trunk button.


Trunk actuator to lift the trunk itself $$$$


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Recently a fellow driver I was chatting with voiced the concern of someone hopping in and driving off while you leave your engine running and driver door slightly open to walk to the trunk. Sure I get that concern, and it's something to keep an eye out for, but it's unlikely at the airport in Madison WI.


My rule is that my engine is always off when loading and unloading luggage and the key is in my pocket.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

What about wear and tear on the starter motor?


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Anonymously said:


> putting people's bags in the truck for them on Uber x. These passengers are becoming dependent. And for in Ohio 62 cent per mile and 9 cent per minute and no tip does not give me any reason to get out of my car and go out of my way. Put ur own bag in my truck


Wow - bet you really crush it on tips with that level of service! I average 10-15% tips on gross fare. I also usually score a $20 tip every 4 weeks. Helps make up for pathetic rates and certainly worth it from that perspective.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> What about wear and tear on the starter motor?


I guess it depends on where you drive. I live & drive in a city where carjackings and other violent crimes are very real. I never leave my car without my keys in hand. 
There is a price you pay when Ubering. I'd rather pay with car repairs than my life.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Spinn said:


> I guess it depends on where you drive. I live & drive in a city where carjackings and other violent crimes are very real. I never leave my car without my keys in hand.
> There is a price you pay when Ubering. I'd rather pay with car repairs than my life.


I'm guessing Baltimore Maryland has just a smidge more crime than Madison Wisconsin.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm guessing Baltimore Maryland has just a smidge more crime than Madison Wisconsin.


Just a smidge


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Frigging Chevy 2016 Malibu from Lyft rental has trunk button hidden inside logo no one literally can find it so i got to get out and open it, there's no dash button either.


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

Anonymously said:


> putting people's bags in the truck for them on Uber x. These passengers are becoming dependent. And for in Ohio 62 cent per mile and 9 cent per minute and no tip does not give me any reason to get out of my car and go out of my way. Put ur own bag in my truck





Anonymously said:


> I am not breaking my back for your anybody's bag. I used to throw bags for the airlines years ago done with that lol


Some people understand the customer service aspect of this gig and many others don't. 
Those who get it often do make more tips than those who don't.

With drivers like Anonymously keeping the bar low it's so EASY for the rest of us to do so LITTLE and make so much MORE.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Yesterday I collected $17 of in app tips and $5 in cash tips. On a Sunday!!! Admittedly a lot of it was from CrossFit related pax and I think when people are out of town on vacation (pleasure) they tend to drop more cabbage.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Anonymously said:


> putting people's bags in the truck for them on Uber x. These passengers are becoming dependent. And for in Ohio 62 cent per mile and 9 cent per minute and no tip does not give me any reason to get out of my car and go out of my way. Put ur own bag in my truck


I won't stop. Not only that, I don't allow ANYONE to load bags into my car. I am protecting my cars bumper, moldings and floor. If you want the pax and the hotel bell boys to tear up your car, that's OK but they are not going to tear up MY car!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

CPUberMan said:


> I do it. Mostly because it the customer service in me. Gets me out of the car for a second. I don't see why you wouldn't. Doesn't take much more time.
> 
> Plus makes a tip more likely. But I am only 59 trips in thus far.


4,000+ trips here and I can say tips are just completely random.

Any how, keep putting the luggage in. Dont become an arse. Like you said, it helps you stretch for a second and overall, the customer will be happier than if you are the only driver who did not get out. Basic customer service skills tells us that an unhappy customer will rate you more often than a happy customer.



Anonymously said:


> putting people's bags in the truck for them on Uber x. These passengers are becoming dependent. And for in Ohio 62 cent per mile and 9 cent per minute and no tip does not give me any reason to get out of my car and go out of my way. Put ur own bag in my truck


Your just lazy. Question: Do you hang out at the airport?


----------



## Scoom (May 9, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I don't want them stealing my stuff out of my trunk. I have a rather nice first aid kit in there as well as a nice toolkit and mini-shovel.


You're right thats my #1 reason and it also descreases the chances that a pax will leave something in your trunk or better yet a driver should always know what someone is putting in their trunk. What if a pax put drugs in the trunk, wouldn't you want to know?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Scoom said:


> What if a pax put drugs in the trunk, wouldn't you want to know?


No... if I knew, that would make me complicit in their crime.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I have 2 reasons for doing it. 1) I have stuff in my trunk so I don't want them either breaking anything or stealing anything. 2) I don't want them slamming my truck and breaking any LED bulbs (which has happened and they are pricey to replace) and I don't want them scratching or denting my bumper.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Anonymously said:


> putting people's bags in the truck for them on Uber x. These passengers are becoming dependent. And for in Ohio 62 cent per mile and 9 cent per minute and no tip does not give me any reason to get out of my car and go out of my way. Put ur own bag in my truck


I like my paint and want to keep it purdy.


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

Nobody goes into my trunk except for me or someone who is escorted. If they cannot carry their belongings with them, I assist the riders in placing them into the trunk.

I do not want my rear bumper cover scuffed up for one, but more importantly I keep cleaning supplies in the trunk and when I first started out, I would have unattended passengers help themselves to rolls of paper towels, glass cleaner, etc. Some passengers cannot be trusted and because of that I will babysit.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

I was using a rental for uber and i had one of those SUV's that have the trunk open ONLY from the outside. There was this one time I picked someone at the airport and he flagged me down. I was waiting for him to get in but he just stood there annoyed for about a minute. He finally opened the door and told me "aren't you gonna open the trunk?" I'm like "No it opens from the outside" I always wondered if he wanted me to get out and put his bags in the trunk myself or just pop the trunk. It's happened almost all the time when i go and pickup at the airport. I always figured people at the airport are used to their Uber drivers Putting/Taking luggage out of the trunk because they want 5 stars. But I told myself i wont be one of those drivers who kiss butt to get a 5 * raiting.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

If they want to put anything in the trunk I am standing right there. I cannot tell you how many dings and scuff marks my poor baby has. I am the one who shuts trunk gently not like a hulk slamming the shit out of it.


----------



## Doc Savage (Jul 7, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Have a sign "do not yank"


"No Jerks" works better.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Doc Savage said:


> "No Jerks" works better.


Unless you want to tip your driver.


----------



## dingo danny (Apr 19, 2017)

Anonymously said:


> putting people's bags in the truck for them on Uber x. These passengers are becoming dependent. And for in Ohio 62 cent per mile and 9 cent per minute and no tip does not give me any reason to get out of my car and go out of my way. Put ur own bag in my truck


i get your point that we dont get paid enough but i like to get a stretch in and since my days as a grocery bagger back in the Reagan era through dozens of moves im better or at least more familiar with the shape of my car. some passengers are happy to throw their bag in buy yeah my 2017 hyundai bumper is already all torm up but at least i did it.


----------



## BOAZ 54 (Jul 15, 2017)

I do it all the time to keep my ratings at a 4.9 I make plenty of mileage and customer service is what I like I'm well pleased with Riders, especially when I'm driving a luxury car Jaguar Xl black


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I do it so they dont jack up my bumper or slam my trunk as if its some kind of strength tester at a carnival.


You need bumper buddy


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't like doing it. I just don't want these idiots to slam my trunk or jack up my paint job. Once a dude slammed my trunk hard, when I dropped him off I went out and took his luggage out of my trunk and drop it from 4 feet in the air and step on it twice. He was too busy talking on his phone to notice I did that, plus the trunk lid was up covering the rear windshield. He has no respect for my property, I have no respect for his. I heard something crunch when I did it, so I won. I just smiled at him, said have a nice day, and drove away.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

Helping with bags is what I do. In fact I actually like doing it because it gives me a chance to get up and stretch and get the blood flowing... Usually increases the chance of a tip. We sit A LOT in this job, and small things like this are beneficial to our health and well being

I only have a couple of occasions a night/day to do so, so it is hardly a burden. 

IMHO


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

How about when you pick them up at the grocery store and it is a woman and she has two 35 ct cases of water and 6 bags of groceries. Picked her up and almost cancelled because I knew it was going to be short trip, plus in the hood. I helped her load the waters and the whole 6 minute ride to her house I am thinking of how I get her groceries out of my car fastest without having to go in her house. Do I just toss em on the sidewalk? Luckily it was a no yard house and I just put the waters on the porch and drove off. I was shocked when she tipped me $1. Boom $4.75 to do Amazon Fresh work.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Anonymously said:


> putting people's bags in the truck for them on Uber x. These passengers are becoming dependent. And for in Ohio 62 cent per mile and 9 cent per minute and no tip does not give me any reason to get out of my car and go out of my way. Put ur own bag in my truck


When I drove Uber I would just Pop the trunk from inside the car because I'm not about to help them with their luggage for $3.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Like others have said, I help with the luggage because I don't want my bumper scuffed up, the trunk being slammed, or someone cracking a light cover. The same cheap people who don't feel the need to tip on a 20-minute ride to the airport at a deeply discounted rate are the same type of people that'll have no respect for your property.


----------

